# New York Pretty & Smart Asian Woman LOVES SAILING



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I love sailing! Some day I would like to participate in sailing around the world. Anyone sailing or boating in the New York Tri State Area before the season is over?


----------



## kale (Sep 21, 2008)

Sunsetboating said:


> I love sailing! Some day I would like to participate in sailing around the world. Anyone sailing or boating in the New York Tri State Area before the season is over?


 HEY HAVE NICE SAILING AREA IN FT MYERS ABOARD MY 38 FT CUTTER ITS A GOOD OVERNITE SAIL DOWN TO THE KEYS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR CREW A LOT WARMER THEN NEW YORK CONTACT ME AT [email protected] FAIR WINDS KG


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Try sailinganarchy(dot)com, they have a fast and easy protocol for women to get introduced.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

sailingfool said:


> Try sailinganarchy(dot)com, they have a fast and easy protocol for women to get introduced.


Hehe. But make sure you have a camera, I think pictures are mandatory.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fool.....that was priceless....


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

sailingfool said:


> Try sailinganarchy(dot)com, they have a fast and easy protocol for women to get introduced.


  

(.)(.)

Pics, or it never happened.


----------



## wrpm (Sep 23, 2008)

hi and welcome to the forum!


----------

